# Hurricans in the US.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We watched CNN on the latest destructive hurricane in Florida this weekend showing various Afro/American looters enjoying their 'trade'.
It reminded me of New Orleans after Katrina and this clip from a reporter.






Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

You wouldn't be a little bias bye any chance would you Ray?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So find me some videos of another colour looters GG.

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> So find me some videos of another colour looters GG.
> 
> Ray.


 Here you go Ray, the first link might enlighten you a bit. :wink2:

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=white+looters+video&t=ffnt&atb=v79-5_w&ia=videos&iax=1&iai=zQWDbZYAZgU

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=white+looters+video&t=ffnt&atb=v79-5_w&ia=videos&iax=1&iai=EbepfVifghc

Also Google white looters:wink2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes exactly GG. Labeled all those videos as "WHITE PEOPLE LOOTING"
I can only assume it's so rare it gets blown up and labeled.
I haven't seen the lables BLACK PEOPLE LOOTING have we. Oh no we mustn't say that. But we all know it usually is black folks that do the looting.

I could go on and on to make this point. Like why are there so many black prisoners or ethnic minorities?
Oh yeah and another slogan "Black lives matter" quite right but not when it's black on black.

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Blimey Ray, with those kind of blinkers fitted you are not going to see the big picture. 
Try looking at it this way, who are the most poor and under privileged in American society? 

Why are white people frightened of black people? 

Do you think fear can create racism?
Question your own thinking sometimes and ask why do I think like this?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

greygit said:


> Blimey Ray, with those kind of blinkers fitted you are not going to see the big picture.
> Try looking at it this way, who are the most poor and under privileged in American society?
> Why are white people frightened of black people?
> Do you think fear can create racism? Question your own thinking sometimes and ask why do I think like this?


Well ere we go.
American poor society embraces all colours and creeds. OK there are more affluent 'white' people like the UK and most Western countries.
You have not only Afro/American, Mexican, Cuban, Indians living in relative poverty but many white families especially in the southern states and Detroit.
Drive across Texas and see all the run down tumbling mobile homes occupied (just) by all creeds and colours.
We have seen hundreds of drunken Indigenous Indians lying in the shade but also many very affluent Indian Tribes who have their own destiny and economy to manage. Casinos, Law firms, land brokers, etc.

I would guess many groups in the states are frightened of other groups due to the weapons and ability to use them. Everyone seems to be getting 'tooled' up.
I would also be frightened of any group that thought they had nothing to lose and everything to gain by violence.
Yes fear can create racism but so can many other aspects of life.
I get peed off when I am told I can't say this or that in case it just might offend some minority group. Do we have free speech or is that only reserved for other minority groups. 
You are allowed to be a Gay, Lesbian, Transvestite, Transgender, Religious or Atheist in our society but not a racist. If you have suffered at the hands of some group, are you only allowed to turn the other cheek without comment?

OK I'm not anti any particular colour. Only the segment that transgresses and then screams 'persecution'.

Ray.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Rich white folks have been "looting" the rest of us for years and getting away with far more than an X-Box or a flat-screen TV, why don't you highlight that?

What colour was the guy who "looted" you?

Theft is theft whatever you call it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, white and yep.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Is this a racist headline or just an observation of fact by The Daily Mail.??

Police are facing an Albanian crime wave with 50 thugs arrested each week amid a surge in drug-related gang warfare.
New figures revealed thousands of people from the tiny Balkan state are being detained in the UK for murder, sex offences, drug dealing, money laundering, people smuggling and death threats.
It follows warnings from the National Crime Agency that gangs of Albanian drug dealers are now 'a significant threat' on Britain's streets – with increasing levels of ruthless brutality against victims.

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Yes exactly GG. Labeled all those videos as "WHITE PEOPLE LOOTING"
> I can only assume it's so rare it gets blown up and labeled.
> I haven't seen the lables BLACK PEOPLE LOOTING have we. Oh no we mustn't say that. But we all know it usually is black folks that do the looting.
> 
> ...


 I wonder if you have any black friends Ray as you seem to lump all black people in one basket. My closest male friend for 40 years was an immigrant from Ghana, he came to this country as a young man on a scholarship to study art in London but his talents didn't stop there. As well going on to be a very good artist he was also a martial artist, he competed in weight lifting representing the UK at one point, he also sang in a Gloucester Cathedral choir and he was also a brilliant stone mason working on the Cathedral renovation as a volunteer. Unfortunately he died a couple of years ago and I still miss the old [email protected] now but please don't let your opinion of black people be jaded by prejudice and media headlines, especially from the Wail.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep GG, got a few coloured friends and quite happy to chat racial tensions and differences with them. It's not a Taboo subject which we all are happy to discuss.
But positive discrimination annoys me. Like always having to have a colours face in every add on TV now even if it's subliminal. We will see coloured meercats soon.

I'm not anti until something slaps me in the face. I guess you can blame CNN, BBC, Euro News, youtube and the wail for showing whats going on and not hiding it in case it offends.
OK headlines are not always the whole story.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

well

back to a bit of good news

just got off the phone to some Floridian friends
that live in west palm beach which is on the east side about 60miles north of miami

they did get hammered there and a curfew dawn to dusk was in place, but now were near as bad as in the keys from what i can see the keys is pretty well flattened in a lot of places

we used to go there a lot when a bit younger to go lobster catching with our friends but to hot for us nowadays

there is lot of rv and static caravan parks down there and a lot got flattened a lot of the statics were over $500,000 if you wanted to buy one

we were there in the keys when Andrew came through years ago and were evacuated north just in time

im not going to get into the debate about looting 

just feel sorry for all that lost loved ones


barry


----------

